# New season - Dancing with the Stars



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I just saw a commercial that said they will announce the new participants in the new season of Dancing with the Stars, during The Bachelor tonight.  Guess I'll have to look it up on the internet, I don't think I can suffer through an entire Bachelor program


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just did a search on Google and drew blanks on real info.
So unless some of our "crysal ball" gazers have inside info, we will have to wait until tonight.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Derek will not be on this season and that's about all I know. ABC had a commercial on the Oscars where the stars spoke, but nobody has identified them. Speculation is MC Hammer. Hope he leaves the gold pantaloons home.

I think I'll watch the Internet instead of The Bachelor.

The show starts 3/21.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I just saw a commercial that said they will announce the new participants in the new season of Dancing with the Stars, during The Bachelor tonight. Guess I'll have to look it up on the internet, I don't think I can suffer through an entire Bachelor program


Brad isn't one of my favorite Bachelors, but I've been suffering through the season...


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

I heard that commercial where the new dancers spoke but I didn't recognize anyone.  That is, there doesn't appear to be any celebrity with a well-known speaking voice.

Patricia


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

TMZ announced these pairs as a partial list:

-- Chris Jericho & Cheryl Burke
-- Lil' Romeo & Chelsie Hightower
-- Kendra Wilkinson & Louis van Amstel
-- Kirstie Alley & Maksim Chmerkovskiy
-- Wendy Williams & Tony Dovolani
-- Disney star Chelsea Kane & Mark Ballas

We'll see if they're correct...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kirstie Alley? I heard she gained back a load of weight.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Kirstie Alley? I heard she gained back a load of weight.


 They said Kirstie and Maks last season too, and it didn't happen.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Sugar Ray Leonard
Chelsea Kane
Romeo
Ralph Macchio
Petra Nemcova
Kendra Wilkinson
Hines Ward
Mike Catherwood
Wendy Williams
Chris Jericho
Kirstie Alley!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Barbiedull said:


> Sugar Ray Leonard
> Chelsea Kane
> Romeo
> Ralph Macchio
> ...


All I can say is ... Poor Maks.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All I can say is ... Poor Maks.


It should be interesting. I like Kirstie _and_ Maks so I will hope for the best.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Brad isn't one of my favorite Bachelors, but I've been suffering through the season...


I wasn't smitten the first time around, but I do like him much better this time and I think things are going to work out great for him. I could tell from week one who he was smitten with.

Have to see how the first week or two of DWTS goes. Didn't know a few of them, so not sure what the season may have in store.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I wasn't smitten the first time around, but I do like him much better this time and I think things are going to work out great for him. I could tell from week one who he was smitten with.


 This is why I have continued to watch. I hope it will work out this time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lacey tweeted.

I will be on DWTS this season! And I love my partner! Yaaaaaa


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Never watched this show but I've been a fan of Chris Jericho since I was a kid, so I might tune in to see how he does. Also, the fact that Hines Ward is on there gives me someone to root against


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland (Feb 14, 2011)

Love Maksim! Paired with Kirstie? Eh.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mary Pat Hyland said:


> Love Maksim! Paired with Kirstie? Eh.


The photo they showed of Kirstie was pretty good. Not slender by any means, but not a blimp.

I didn't realize until yesterday that Romeo was Master P's son. I sure hope he makes up for his father.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The photo they showed of Kirstie was pretty good. Not slender by any means, but not a blimp.
> 
> I didn't realize until yesterday that Romeo was Master P's son. I sure hope he makes up for his father.


 Gertie, Kirstie was on the live show during the Bachelor. She is larger than I expected (because she has been selling her own diet
plan "Organic Liaison").


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Barbiedull said:


> Gertie, Kirstie was on the live show during the Bachelor. She is larger than I expected (because she has been selling her own diet
> plan "Organic Liaison").


I tried youtubing it but nobody has put it up yet. I watched the video of her on Ellen from last April. I was expecting much worse.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I tried youtubing it but nobody has put it up yet. I watched the video of her on Ellen from last April. I was expecting much worse.


Gertie, I found a picture:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Barbiedull said:


> Gertie, I found a picture:


Well, her boobs do seem to be sticking out further than her belly. Not too bad, but do you really want to see her do a Samba? There's not enough fringe in the world.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm hopeful they'll find a way to dress her.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

No Derek? Oh dear my wife will be devastated


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

TheRiddler said:


> No Derek? Oh dear my wife will be devastated


Yeah, he's making a movie. Imagine, that selfish s.o.b. off advancing his career while millions of middle-aged women (of all ages, actually) go into a deep depression.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The shows promo says:
While still in his teens, the rapper then known as Lil' Romeo was slated to appear on Season 2, but an injury forced his late withdrawal. He was replaced by his father Master P
So we will finally get to see him.  Now at 21.
And can Sugar Ray still dance - you know boxers have to learn to be light on their feet.
And 6 guys and 4 gals?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland (Feb 14, 2011)

Derek is a superb choreographer. He will be missed!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> The shows promo says:
> While still in his teens, the rapper then known as Lil' Romeo was slated to appear on Season 2, but an injury forced his late withdrawal. He was replaced by his father Master P
> So we will finally get to see him. Now at 21.
> And can Sugar Ray still dance - you know boxers have to learn to be light on their feet.
> ...


I didn't realize there were only four gals. I guess we can count on Maks, Tony, Mark and maybe Damien.

Chelsie hasn't tweeted about being back on the show and Lacey isn't saying yet who her partner is.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I didn't know Derek wasn't going to be on this season, darn, I loved watching him.  Nobody has said anything about Hines Ward being on there!  For some reason that strikes me as comical, a great big Pittsburgh Steeler, part of "The Iron Curtain", doing the cha-cha??


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Mary Pat Hyland said:


> Derek is a superb choreographer. He will be missed!


Alas, he's going to be on the original British version of DWTS ("Strictly Come Dancing") for a few seasons instead. While I was studying abroad in London last year, the rumor was that he's involved with British pop sensation Cheryl Cole, which is why he hopped the Pond. Here's a very excellent song of her's that features both Derek's choreography and the man himself:


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that, I love watching him dance.  That man can move.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Mary Pat Hyland said:


> Derek is a superb choreographer. He will be missed!


It was bad enough when his sister left the show :-(


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am pulling for Hines Ward. We are Georgia Bulldog fans and Pittsburgh fans and Hines played for both. If by midway thru the season 
he is still not doing so hot I won't keep voting for him just cause we are fans. I think that is totally wrong. Kristie Alley keeps tweeting how 
much she loves her partner. They are suppose to announce it today sometime.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

If Kirstie is paired up with Maksim can you imagine how frustrated he is going to get?  She's pretty mouthy.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> If Kirstie is paired up with Maksim can you imagine how frustrated he is going to get? She's pretty mouthy.


And Maks is no pushover... I'm going to sit back and watch the sparks fly! I like them both, but I'm curious to see how they overcome two such strong personalities.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

No Derek? I really like him. Love to watch his sister dance, too. I would love to see Derek in a remake of "Footloose," with him playing the part of Ren, of course.

C'mon guys. Be nice to Kirstie. She's fought long and hard to lose wt., and I can sympathize with her, as I have a terrible time losing it, as well. I think she and Maks will be great together. She'll be irreverent enough to drive him nuts, but I think she'll probably have him laughing along with her.

I can't really get into watching Louis dance. Seems like a really nice guy, though. (Not that he's not good. He's just not my favorite.)  

Where are the old people in the field this year? I don't recall having seen any of the geriatric set, unless you want to call Kirstie that. (She's 5 months younger than I, so she doesn't seem at all old to me.) I have a feeling I just answered my own question.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Thanks for sharing that, I love watching him dance. That man can move.


Amen, to that. I happen to dance ballroom myself, and guys that can dance are my number one weakness.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScaryMerry said:


> Alas, he's going to be on the original British version of DWTS ("Strictly Come Dancing") for a few seasons instead. While I was studying abroad in London last year, the rumor was that he's involved with British pop sensation Cheryl Cole, which is why he hopped the Pond. Here's a very excellent song of her's that features both Derek's choreography and the man himself:


He's also making a movie. Cobu 3D. It's in pre-production.

Here are the pairings.

# Kirstie Alley and Maksim Chmerkovskiy
# Mike Catherwood and Lacey Schwimmer
# Chris Jericho and Cheryl Burke
# Chelsea Kane and Mark Ballas
# Sugar Ray Leonard and Anna Trebunskaya
# Ralph Macchio and Karina Smirnoff
# Petra Nemcova and Dimitry Chaplin
# Romeo and Chelsie Hightower
# Hines Ward and Kym Johnson
# Kendra Wilkinson and Louis Van Amstel
# Wendy Williams and Tony Dovolani

I'm glad to see Dmitry back. He's a terrific choreographer. Kym, too. I missed her last year.

I like the pairings.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

YAAAY!! I was stoked enough when I saw Chris Jericho, and I was hoping he'd get Cheryl! That could be one powerhouse team--besides having to do all the wrestling choreography, he's a black belt, so he can move! And he's not insanely tall so he & Cheryl should be a very cute couple.

But no Derek? SOB.  

(Wendy Williams and Tony--oh that could be hilarious.   )


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

For us non-US'ians, could we have a quick breakdown of who the celebs are?

Only ones I know are Chris Jericho, Kirstie Alley and Sugar Ray. I beleive Chelsea Kane is a 'disney' star?


----------



## MSTHRILLER (Jan 20, 2011)

I would be happy too. 
Mike Catherwood  is an American radio personality better known as Psycho Mike
Chelsea Kane  is a Disney channel princess (on Jonas LA)
Ralph Macchio was the original Karate Kid. Daniel son. 
Petra Nemcova is a supermodel. Famous for her shoot on Swimsuit Illustrated. She also survived the Thailand tsunami is 2004.  
Romeo is a singer. Famous for the song Get Low.
Hines Ward  - two words. Pittsburgh Steelers. 
Kendra Wilkinson  Playboy bunny. Former Hugh Hefner girlfriend. 
Wendy Williams  - talk show host and celebrity gabber.


----------



## MSTHRILLER (Jan 20, 2011)

I think Ralph will win.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Ralph and Sugar Ray seem to be the closest we have to the geriatric set this year, and I think I'm grateful. It's so hard to see some of these folk trying to keep  up with a younger culture, and to know they don't have a shot at winning, simply because their bodies can't move in the prescribed ways. 

I'm in Pittsburgh. No need to mention I can't wait to see Hines. Can you imagine that smile during the Venetian Waltz? Len's gonna EAT HIM ALIVE for it.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

WestofMars said:


> Ralph and Sugar Ray seem to be the closest we have to the geriatric set this year, and I think I'm grateful.\


Kirstie is 60.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Barbiedull said:


> Kirstie is 60.


Holy cow! Is she really? (feels old)


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

SIXTY

Seriously?

Holy smoke. When did THAT happen?


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

I think the producers of the show should bring in Jaden Smith for an episode and then him and Ralph Macchio could battle it out in a dance-off.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

dixiehellcat said:


> Holy cow! Is she really? (feels old)


 She is! Kirstie Alley (born Kirsten Louise Alley; January 12, 1951)

She just doesn't look it (to me) or act "old". (Not that 60 _is_ old.)

I noticed she frequently goes barefoot, so I wonder how she will deal with the dancing shoes.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

WestofMars said:


> Can you imagine that smile during the Venetian Waltz? Len's gonna EAT HIM ALIVE for it.


It's Viennese Waltz. We're actually working on it in my advanced ballroom class right now and it's soooo painful. I haven't done it in years and I forgot how dizzy-making it is. I'll keep normal progressive waltz instead, thanks. And it is kind of out of place to smile during Viennese Waltz- the proper frame and posture requires you to look away from your partner (which makes it impossible to spot, hence the dizzy-making), and smiling just makes you look weird (and Viennese is too hard to smile during, anyway ).

Sorry- I'm bored.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScaryMerry said:


> It's Viennese Waltz. We're actually working on it in my advanced ballroom class right now and it's soooo painful. I haven't done it in years and I forgot how dizzy-making it is. I'll keep normal progressive waltz instead, thanks. And it is kind of out of place to smile during Viennese Waltz- the proper frame and posture requires you to look away from your partner (which makes it impossible to spot, hence the dizzy-making), and smiling just makes you look weird (and Viennese is too hard to smile during, anyway ).
> 
> Sorry- I'm bored.


On Season 2 of sytycd, Donyelle kept calling it the Vietnamese Waltz.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> On Season 2 of sytycd, Donyelle kept calling it the Vietnamese Waltz.


Seriously? That's hilarious. My teacher actually called it that on accident last week, which is funny because he _is_ Vietnamese.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScaryMerry said:


> Seriously? That's hilarious. My teacher actually called it that on accident last week, which is funny because he _is_ Vietnamese.


Yeah, she couldn't say it but she sure could dance it.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

ScaryMerry said:


> It's Viennese Waltz. [snip] smiling just makes you look weird (and Viennese is too hard to smile during, anyway ).
> 
> Sorry- I'm bored.


Oops. I know the difference, really. Typing while being spoken to is never a good mix for me.

But I still maintain Hines is gonna smile through it. That man smiles through everything. It's actually sort of contagious.


----------

